# Baby teeth are lose.....



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

So I've noticed that Holly's front teeth are loose and wobbly. She's nearly 5 months do I just leave them or take her to the vet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Give her plenty of items to chew on. If they are loose they should come out on their own.
You might also put a wet washrag in the freezer and let her chew on it in case her gums are sore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, they'll come out on their own if they're already loose


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> Give her plenty of items to chew on. If they are loose they should come out on their own.
> You might also put a wet washrag in the freezer and let her chew on it in case her gums are sore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great advice thanks  

Also since changing her food from royal canine to Acana she never really had bad doggy breath but now it kinds of smelling a bit could this be the cause of it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes they have bad breath when teething it will go away when she is done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh dear....whilst brushing her back teeth one of her molars fell out 😧 this is normal too right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

HollyV said:


> Oh dear....whilst brushing her back teeth one of her molars fell out 😧 this is normal too right?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At 5 months old shes losing her baby teeth and her adult teeth will grow in. Just like human children, teething is normal and natural. She will lose all her baby teeth (hopefully - sometimes there are retained baby teeth, my Toby has 10+). Losing her teeth now it better than having them stay put into adulthood. As was said you can help the process with bones and tug of war games. They will help loose teeth come out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

